# Doom3 - Resurrection of Evil



## Tsujigiri (May 10, 2005)

I just installed this and started playing it, and it was like slipping into a comfortable pair of jeans and noticing that you'd lost a few pounds.

The gameplay is smoother, the eyecandy just as nice and the get a BOOMSTICK!!!

aaayuum happy ma!

Anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 15, 2005)

Apparently they're making a film. With ZOMBIES!! 

Discrace. *shakes head*


I have played it, and it rocks more chickens than a horny fox on viagra. At least, thats what they told me


----------



## Wadser (May 17, 2005)

i hope it doesnt suck so much that the series is ruined


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 17, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> Apparently they're making a film. With ZOMBIES!!



Who are making a film Cal, Activision?

Do you have a link?


----------



## Calis (Jun 17, 2005)

The Rock is the main character and it isnt based on the games too much either.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 17, 2005)

The Rock....well I suppose it sets the tone for the film....popcorn movie approaching...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 17, 2005)

Not sure it could be anymore soul destroying than the forthcoming "Halo" movie with Vin Diesel (I wish I _was_ joking!)


----------



## Calis (Jun 17, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> The Rock....well I suppose it sets the tone for the film....popcorn movie approaching...



Personally I think the Rock is a good actor, i have liked all the films he has done.

I dont have high hope for any game to movie types any more.

Though i cant wait for Silent Hill - scariest game i ever played (along with 7th Guest) i hope they can make it for the movie.

Doom 3 is a good game, the only issue i have with it (on x-box) is that you can use the flashlight and weapon at the same time.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 17, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> Personally I think the Rock is a good actor, i have liked all the films he has done.



That tells me everything I need to know.

He is a wrestler...not an actor...and not a very good wrestler at that....


----------



## Calis (Jun 17, 2005)

Everything you need to know about what?

You ever seen one of his movies? You can judge for yourself on his ability

He is/was also one of the most popular wrestlers ever.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 17, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> Everything you need to know about what?
> You ever seen one of his movies? You can judge for yourself on his ability
> He is/was also one of the most popular wrestlers ever.



The standards which you set for yourself in determining a good actor give an insight into the values upon which you base that determination. I have seen one of his films and it was remarkably unimpressive, profoundly so in fact and popularity doesn't guarantee talent.


----------



## Calis (Jun 18, 2005)

You judge a person on one film?

I hope your never a major leader in any form.

Of course if the Rock was a bad wrestler why would he have been able to rise to stardom like he did?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 18, 2005)

I in no way judged you, you seem to have done that for me. I simply commented that that your choice of a 'good actor' give a simple insight into the underpinning values that led you to such a choice, I don't care about you enough to make a judgement.
I am a leader, but not a political one. I think however you're quite safe in terms of being 'under my power' 

'The Rock' is quite abyssmal from what I have seen of him, he rose to stardom because there are a lot of idiots who believe that the staged performance given by those 'wrestlers' is actually wrestling. 
It isn't.

Shall we move on now, I have nothing else to say about this and for the record you quoted me and therefore invited conversation.

With regard to Doom3 on the Xbox, it seems daft that you can use the torch and weapon simultaneously, you can't on the PC version....which of course means that you're often stood in the dark wondering what's busy eating your butt and shooting wildly.....


----------



## Calis (Jun 18, 2005)

you cant use torch and weapon on x-box at the same time.

many times i been playing and dieing and i dunno why.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 18, 2005)

Strategy, most people assume an fps game is just wandering around shooting things. Any single player game is easy to win if you are good at multiplayer online.
Just use mp strategies against the bots.


----------

